# Razertooth aquatics, forsure ripping people off. *READ*



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Razertooth aquatics , Is based out of Niagara Falls Ontario.

a handful of us ordered from this guy, and no one recieved shipment, or even saw pics of fish, and no one recieved promised refunds. he told a couple of us he was going to send the money today, and to call him. of course, his wife says he is not home, ive called over 6 times, and the other guy has too.

In the last call i told his wife to tell him i will be taking him to small claims court, and she then told me to "f*ck Off"

she also told me to stop calling him. i sent him an e-mail telling him im going to be calling the fraud department tommorow, and im also setting up a small claims court date. in which he will lose the money for me $440 and legal fee's. one of the other members will be coming with me, so it will be 2 vs 1. i will also have paperworked stamped by a commisioner of oaths, which hold up very well in court.

im sick of all of this. it has actually taken my obsessions with piranhas away a little bit. i just recently got my 5 new red bellies, which were supposed to be caribe and piraya. but yea. lol, so hopefully i still enjoy them.

the $440 really pisses me off, but what pisses me off even more is the fact that i have been dealing with this sh*t for almost 2 months. waiting hand on foot on word from him, trying to get a hold of him. him making bullshit promise after promise.

If anyone has ever had anything like this happen. give your suggestions on how you dealt with it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sorry 2 hear bro, that is terrible. Hope all goes well in court


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah good luck man. The guy is gonna end up ripping off the wrong person someday.


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok, I've been silent long enough, I too was taken for a ride by him. I'll give him till tomorow to answer my email and refund me before I head to my local authorities.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Good to hear that you stand up againts thiefs


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

People like that F'in piss me off... its sad that people feel they need to cheat people... I bet his wife knows she married a REAL winner... Sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

holy sh*t the ''f*ck off'' from the wife must have been frustrating i would have killed her !


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i sent scott (the supplier) an e-mail. and left a msg on his asnwering machine. the wife e-mailed me back and apologized for her rude comment. and told me to call him tommorow.

which i bet anyone $1000 he will not be home tommorow either. lol.
endless cycle, thats why im gunna do something about it finally.

ive been hearing call him tommorow for 6 weeks.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think your doing the right thing. I mean what kind of legitamate business would tell someone to "f*ck off"!? It sounds like a big ass merry go round of bullshit. Let us know what happens.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

wow that's so messed up. see this is why poeple get shot in the world. all becuase off @$$clowns like him and his mouthy hohoho (hadda get in the X-Mas spirit). i hope all turns out well!


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> i sent scott (the supplier) an e-mail. and left a msg on his asnwering machine. the wife e-mailed me back and apologized for her rude comment. and told me to call him tommorow.
> 
> which i bet anyone $1000 he will not be home tommorow either. lol.
> endless cycle, thats why im gunna do something about it finally.
> ...


She actually apologized? She told me almost the same thing when I called. I guess she has no appology for me. I was even nice when I asked for him and I even asked her why she was all angry at me when I should be the one angry.

I'm gonna try again tomorow before I go to my local cops.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

just get the authorities involved. dont fall for the merry go round as you put it.
they are obviously stringing you along.


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah let us know what happens.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone that has paid and not received any fish from this company....please pm me the details of the transaction. How much $, when sent, what you were buying, any correspondence.

Thanks.


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Anyone that has paid and not received any fish from this company....please pm me the details of the transaction. How much $, when sent, what you were buying, any correspondence.
> 
> Thanks.


PM'ed you


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lounge Topic


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe we can get some people from Niagara Falls to get to his place?!

I'm about 5 hours out, but I would certainly do this if in my area.

Don't let this die. People like this need to realize people WILL get serious about going to court.

Pac


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Anyone that has paid and not received any fish from this company....please pm me the details of the transaction. How much $, when sent, what you were buying, any correspondence.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for handling this GG.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

INdeed, thats Bullshit. Worthles speople with nothing better to do, actualkly, its lazy people stealing from hardworking people. Asshole.s


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

what'd you order? was this a winnipeg group order?

sucks, hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

not a group order. just me

4 caribe and 2 piraya


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Good Luck Man


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

scrubbs said:


> what'd you order? was this a winnipeg group order?


Not a Winnipeg group order, I'm in Ontario. I ordered a large rohm and am now $250 in the hole. He hasn't answered my email last night. In fact, he hasn't answered any of my emails since last Wednesday. So I'm heading to my local authorities later today.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Ive dealt with scott in person, didn't seem to be the kind of guy that would do something like that. Hopefully everyone gets their money back eventually.


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Ive dealt with scott in person, didn't seem to be the kind of guy that would do something like that. Hopefully everyone gets their money back eventually.


He sounds like a good person when we can get a hold of him on the phone. That's why this has been going on for almost 2 month now. However, he turns around and keep breaking promises after promises.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

his wife told me to call him at 830 this morning. of course no asnwer. i called a couple times already. im going down to the cop shop today and making a report. i wont hesitate to pay another $400 just to ruin his christmas and give him a $2000 fine for fraud


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck with everything shocker and roswell. I've had a bad experience with an online dealer but I did get a full refund, just took awhile (couple weeks). I would definately go to the local authorities/government and fill out the report. That should pressure him into giving the money back. Make sure to keep all the emails you have, did you pay by paypal? Find all the transaction dates so you can prove you gave him $440 for live fish and that you never received the live fish.


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes b_ack51. I've been waiting for 3 weeks now for my refund so my patience has run out.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Roswell said:


> Thanks for the well wishes b_ack51. I've been waiting for 3 weeks now for my refund so my patience has run out.


No problem man, but seriously good luck. I waited since October for the fish and now its pretty much Christmas and I'm with an empty fish tank, only good thing is I got my money back and should be getting a better deal on a bigger fish.

We need to start a pfury gang where we go ahead and beat people up, I mean confront people about shaddy situations over the internet. Maybe we could get a large pool full of donated piranhas and throw the scammer in it.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> i wont hesitate to pay another $400 just to ruin his christmas and give him a $2000 fine for fraud


My kind of person :nod:

Good luck guys


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

PacmanXSA said:


> Maybe we can get some people from Niagara Falls to get to his place?!
> 
> I'm about 5 hours out, but I would certainly do this if in my area.
> 
> ...


i live like a hour to two away....i call him if u want saying its some other person about other crap and make up some story....or i can go there in person and teach him a littel lesson not to f*ck over the net..

people like this piss me off.....i kinda under stand stealing from mutli billion dollar compaines....but not from a nother person...

i hope sh*t straightns out....

good luck man


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

too bad i wasnt visiting my sister...last year...i could have nipped down to that shithole Niagara Falls.

im f*cking glad i didnt order an elong from the guy like i was going to. f*cking fraud.

depending how much he ripped everyone off for, he could get the charges raised to a more...worrysome







degree. altho i doubt he managed to get more than $5,000 off of people.

but what a bum, and a cowardly bum at that...with a real bitch for a wife. living in niagara falls...lol. he's really got the life.hahaha.

i wish both of you guys all the luck in the world in your mission against this fool. i'd love for the charges to be punishable by jail...but a nice lump of coal and a $2000 fine will do...i guess









kick his ass back to his ugly, tacky and gimmicky hometown.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i am shocked and ashamed that a fellow canadian is being so shady!







i really hope you guys get this straight, people like this really piss me off and i worry about jail time when i see where my temper goes







if i didnt have to go to work id drive up there and wrap my hands around this piece of sh!t and kick his f#@ken wife in the @ss. get this guy and iff you wanna slip me his phone number ill make sure he has no clue its from you guys, ill just make his life hell







.i hatew the fact that there are people in this world trying to scam others just to make a quick buck.good luck to you guys and pm me for any mercenary help needed


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I would get "ALLAMERICANPITBULLS" to bat for ya cause damn he's good at whining and loves to lie as well. Ontop of that he just gets warnings, so you are bulletproof with that guy!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

post his phone number!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Fido said:


> post his phone number!


LMAO hell yeah! This guy would love to hear from us!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

damn it i wanna yell and lie, what about me guys WHAT ABOUT MEEEEEEEEEEE? even though this jackoff is canadian ill go to town on his @ss, and tear his wife a new one in the process








eh yo dont mess wit joey'd from brooklyn over here ya know what im saying ahh, fugetaboutit eh yo eh oh eh, ya know what im saying ever here, oh.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Now I guess I know why he kept stalling everytime I asked to go and see the fish. I guess there werent any to begin with.

If you guys dont get your money back by the new year, and your local or government authorities wont do anything, I'll try going to his house and have a talk with him. As a last resort.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

LAME









Keep us posted guys, Good luck!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Now I guess I know why he kept stalling everytime I asked to go and see the fish. I guess there werent any to begin with.
> 
> If you guys dont get your money back by the new year, and your local or government authorities wont do anything, I'll try going to his house and have a talk with him. As a last resort.


go to his house? have a talk with him? ahh thats so sweet, are you a friend, do you know him, are we going to try and work this out like adults after being dicked around for months now? ill come with you to his house, ill talk to him, ILL MAKE HIM AN OFFER HE CANT REFUSE OVER HERE


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

joey said:


> Now I guess I know why he kept stalling everytime I asked to go and see the fish. I guess there werent any to begin with.
> 
> If you guys dont get your money back by the new year, and your local or government authorities wont do anything, I'll try going to his house and have a talk with him. As a last resort.


go to his house? have a talk with him? ahh thats so sweet, are you a friend, do you know him, are we going to try and work this out like adults after being dicked around for months now? ill come with you to his house, ill talk to him, ILL MAKE HIM AN OFFER HE CANT REFUSE OVER HERE








[/quote]

you keep saying "we" did you order fish from him?

Going to his house to fight is going to land you in jail, I have dealt with him in person before and have never had a problem, so I dont have a problem with him personally. But its a totally different story when you need to trust someone to hold up their end of the deal over the internet. Its true he deserves an ass kicking for ripping people off, but a big fine is gonna hurt longer than getting beat down.

so dont give me this "ah, thats so sweet" bullshit, I'm actually seriously willing to help these guys out in trying to get their money back, which is more than what you're gonna contribute.


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the support guys, really it means quite a bit. It has been a total nightmare for the last 2 months and these posts are actually cheering me up as I see other people actually caring about my troubles.

I can't speak for the others, but I personally won't give away his phone number at this time as I'm not a bad person. Even though he's trying to screw me over, I still have morals and I could not sleep at night knowing I caused greif to someone else. I don't think we should lower ourself to his level, he's not worth it. I'll let our justice system take care of him.

Once again, thanks to you all for all the support!


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Now I guess I know why he kept stalling everytime I asked to go and see the fish. I guess there werent any to begin with.
> 
> If you guys dont get your money back by the new year, and your local or government authorities wont do anything, I'll try going to his house and have a talk with him. As a last resort.


Wow, that's a great gesture of your part. I bow to you sir







. It would be greatly appreciated if you could give us a hand in this matter. I don't think we'll see light of that money before the end of the holidays, so I'll take you on that offer if all fails.

We have his address, phone number and name, he can't hide from us or the justice system. If only he would realize how much time and money he would save by simply paying us back.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Now I guess I know why he kept stalling everytime I asked to go and see the fish. I guess there werent any to begin with.
> 
> If you guys dont get your money back by the new year, and your local or government authorities wont do anything, I'll try going to his house and have a talk with him. As a last resort.


go to his house? have a talk with him? ahh thats so sweet, are you a friend, do you know him, are we going to try and work this out like adults after being dicked around for months now? ill come with you to his house, ill talk to him, ILL MAKE HIM AN OFFER HE CANT REFUSE OVER HERE








[/quote]

you keep saying "we" did you order fish from him?

Going to his house to fight is going to land you in jail, I have dealt with him in person before and have never had a problem, so I dont have a problem with him personally. But its a totally different story when you need to trust someone to hold up their end of the deal over the internet. Its true he deserves an ass kicking for ripping people off, but a big fine is gonna hurt longer than getting beat down.

so dont give me this "ah, thats so sweet" bullshit, I'm actually seriously willing to help these guys out in trying to get their money back, which is more than what you're gonna contribute.
[/quote]
oh i see, well lets me ask you this, when did i once make a threat of violince? when did i even mention the words "fight"? oh no i think i didnt







. i think it is very noble of you to offer to help these people out, and i would like to commend you for even offering such help! but let me ask you this mr. gandhi, why do you think your so special, hmm? do you bring the word of god? are you a prophet? do you have training in the art of mediation? are you a professional negotiator? because if not buddy, not only are you Not gonna contribute, but your in a sense attacking me with your sarcasim which i dont appreciate one bit. dont misunderstand me i am on your side along with ever other person who got screwed, but lets be real people, this guys is trying to jack eveyones money!!!why are you gonna go to his house and what will that do, oh mighty dude who thinks he so cool.and how do you know what i will contribute? i happen to have cousins in the judicial system? maybe i can do something. whatch what you say and who you say it to, and think before you speak my friend, or one day you may not have any friends left








and to those who have been screwed by this horride business man, my best wishes to you and i hope you either get what you paid for or your money back. i am a fiar is as fiar does person and would not be happy to see people unhappy


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm willing to help this guy get his money back, so thats contributing.

I never said I was so "special" as you put it. We are on good terms, so I will do what I can to help these guys get the money thats owed to them. I didnt say it was gonna do any good, but if its a last resort then it's worth a shot.

And "I'll make him an offer he can't refuse over here" I'd take as a threat. you didnt mention violence or fighting, but thats what I took that as.



Roswell said:


> Now I guess I know why he kept stalling everytime I asked to go and see the fish. I guess there werent any to begin with.
> 
> If you guys dont get your money back by the new year, and your local or government authorities wont do anything, I'll try going to his house and have a talk with him. As a last resort.


Wow, that's a great gesture of your part. I bow to you sir







. It would be greatly appreciated if you could give us a hand in this matter. I don't think we'll see light of that money before the end of the holidays, so I'll take you on that offer if all fails.

We have his address, phone number and name, he can't hide from us or the justice system. If only he would realize how much time and money he would save by simply paying us back.
[/quote]

You can shoot me a pm anytime if you need help with anything, that is exactly what I meant by going to his house and having a talk with him, hopefully he might realise how much easier and cheaper it would be to just pay back the money, than to have to deal with court, and fines, and fees etc....


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

man, i was alittle choked that you didn't talk to anyone else in winnipeg to make this a group order, but i'm glad you didn't.
sorry about the loss and hope everything works out in the end. getting shafted with money is pretty shitty at the best of times, not to mention with the holidays coming up


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I would get "ALLAMERICANPITBULLS" to bat for ya cause damn he's good at whining and loves to lie as well. Ontop of that he just gets warnings, so you are bulletproof with that guy!


Dude, why bring some unrelated sh*t up just to start a fight. Stop now.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i hope you guys get sorted.
this sorta sh*t seems to happen alot over the pond
dixon


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well jimbo, if you would take "ill make him an offer he wont refuse as a threat", then you surely dont have the negotiation skills i have in the world of buisiness. there is no threat of violence in that term, all it means is that my offer will be so good, he wouldnt be able to turn it down. i think you have attacked me here in this situation because of a lack of ego on your part. at this point an appology would be accepted and respected but you sitting there making your own assumptions from what i am saying is only going to fuel the fires here. like i said i commend you on offering help, but this act of slander is uncalled for and will not be tolerated. and further more i am shocked and suprised that i am getting such lip from a fellow canadian, i would expect this from a hard headed american, but from you.... for shame jimbo for shame


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I would get "ALLAMERICANPITBULLS" to bat for ya cause damn he's good at whining and loves to lie as well. Ontop of that he just gets warnings, so you are bulletproof with that guy!


Dude, why bring some unrelated sh*t up just to start a fight. Stop now.
[/quote]

Lol yes father, hey what time is mom getting home?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah man this guy was on here going ape sh*t on everyone a while back when piranha guy dan who helped the guy out was replying on a thread.. and now of course hes nowhere to be found but as i ma ke this post tehre is one anonymous user... hmmm... anyways best of luck to u guys and i hope u get him good. i dont know the guy but the way he came off on that other thread yeah enough said just get his ass


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i say post this asshole's phone number. we can all harass him and his wife to the brink. you know those days when the phone just WONT stop ringing????

lets do it


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Puff said:


> i say post this asshole's phone number. we can all harass him and his wife to the brink. you know those days when the phone just WONT stop ringing????
> 
> lets do it


las time he posted they had put the address and number up n public and he was ranting and raving that if he gets harrassed hes gonna do all this off the wall sh*t blah blah blah so i doubt theyll repost it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

why dont they post MOST of the number....but in seperate posts...so you have to sorta piece it together...lol


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok guys, it's over. I worked something out with rohmchef.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I say get everyone who was ripped off together and file something with everyone involved. The higher the amount the worse it will look. And depending on what he gets charged with it could be more than simply returning the money - it could mean a charge of some type. Especially if this guy has any previous record.

If people were smart and saved emails to and from him then those should all be collected as well. Printed with the dates. Any documentation will help. Again - the more the better.

The kicker will be if he had no fish to begin with. To prove that he did he'll have to produce some documentation of his own. If he can't do this (and by the sounds of things he probably won't be able to) he'll be in some serious trouble.

Lastly... All the comments about beating him up, slapping around his wife and posting his home number have to stop. This does not bode well on the side of the people who got ripped off. It's incredibly frustrating - yes. But in the end it's the best way in making yourselves look good in the matter... Find your retribution in getting this guy in court and making him pay for the fraud he committed. I think it's the best thing you folks can do right now.

Good luck to those involved... I'm quite happy I didn't order as I was seriously thinking about it!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I would get "ALLAMERICANPITBULLS" to bat for ya cause damn he's good at whining and loves to lie as well. Ontop of that he just gets warnings, so you are bulletproof with that guy!


Looks like your whining, Chad is not even around


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> I would get "ALLAMERICANPITBULLS" to bat for ya cause damn he's good at whining and loves to lie as well. Ontop of that he just gets warnings, so you are bulletproof with that guy!


Looks like your whining, Chad is not even around








[/quote]

Nope! Just illustrating how things are handled around here. Thanks for your view though


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I would get "ALLAMERICANPITBULLS" to bat for ya cause damn he's good at whining and loves to lie as well. Ontop of that he just gets warnings, so you are bulletproof with that guy!


Looks like your whining, Chad is not even around








[/quote]

Nope! Just illustrating how things are handled around here. Thanks for your view though








[/quote]

No problem, glad I could be of help


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Roswell said:


> Ok guys, it's over. I worked something out with rohmchef.


Who is rohmchef?

Explain how it was worked out? We need some resolution, QUIT BLUE BALLING US!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

The first rule of living in Canada: Dont deal with people from Niagara Falls.

Some of the dirtiest hos Ive met were from N.F.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

rhomchef is scott from niagara falls. he has contacting all of the people who bought from him. he is now on holidays and is dealing with everybody.

he is sending out money on friday, so nothing any of us can do now until then.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Well at least he is not from Hamilton hahaha. I would not buy a fish from someone who lives in that murky dump- The drinking water will rot your guts out.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> rhomchef is scott from niagara falls. he has contacting all of the people who bought from him. he is now on holidays and is dealing with everybody.
> 
> he is sending out money on friday, so nothing any of us can do now until then.


Im glad he responded to you all finally. But havnt you guys heard this same sh*t from him MANY times before? Please PLEASE get in touch with your local authorities to get the ball rolling. It sounds like this guy is using every stall tactic he can. Best of luck to you all and I hope you get every penny you sent him.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> rhomchef is scott from niagara falls. he has contacting all of the people who bought from him. he is now on holidays and is dealing with everybody.
> 
> he is sending out money on friday, so nothing any of us can do now until then.


i hope he actually does it this time... it sucks to b a hobbyist getting thrown around like that... best of luck to u


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Hope it turns out fine for u guys.

First PiranhaHouse and now this guy! It sucks that every Canadian P supplier we get turns out to be a hustler. Why is that?
I would love a reliable supplier from Canada one day so I wouldnt have to order fish from the states and pay an outrageous customs fee.

Hey Roswell, pm me after u get your $ back. Ill make u a good deal if ur still interested.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hope you finally get your money back guys


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The first rule of living in Canada: Dont deal with people from Niagara Falls.
> 
> Some of the dirtiest hos Ive met were from N.F.


The best girls to pick up are just visiting


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Hope it turns out fine for u guys.
> 
> First PiranhaHouse and now this guy! It sucks that every Canadian P supplier we get turns out to be a hustler. Why is that?
> I would love a reliable supplier from Canada one day so I wouldnt have to order fish from the states and pay an outrageous customs fee.
> ...


Isn't Oliver still bringing in P's?


----------



## Xaztur (Sep 19, 2005)

Well I had almost done buisness with Razorteeth until I talked to Scott on the phone. He told me he'd have paypal set up on thier website and never did so I kept on looking. I found this place in B.C. and ordered a Rhom through him. He does his shipments through Westjet and can do weekend deliveries which is what I needed so bad. After all the headaches of searching I'm glad I found this place cause now I have the Piranha I was after for such a long time.
http://www.cichlidcityaquariums.ca/ 
I live in Calgary so I'm not sure if eastern Canada can go through him but give it a try if you want. The only down side is he only has Redbelly and "Black" piranha.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so shocker and roswell you are gonna believe him this time? let me know how it turns out. and to think he threatened to take ME to court after i was trying to help the canadian hobby have a stand up piranha importer. guess i was wrong in trying to help him. i was taken advantage of for my time as well as a friend of mine. we built his website and advertised on every site im a member of and then he threatens to take me to court because my friend posted in the last thread about him that he would give people scott(rhomchefs) contact into if they PM him and then he tried telling ME he will see ME in court.

i guess we have to remember its the 21st century and the internet has really impacted the new world and lets people get away with sh*t like this from trusting people like roswell and shocker







its a shame what this world has come to. especially around christmas time! probably has a brand new x box 360 and a pair of diamond earrings for this wife and kids under the tree that he paid for with your money.

its a shame really

hope all goes well guys sorry there is nothing more i can do for you









Dan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like there is some resolution to this. I did find this thread amazingly funny with all the hardass's on this site









Closed.


----------

